# signs of mating?



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

right you may have to bear with me as i am a first time breeder,

Anyway my female siamese (13-14 weeks) has been paired up with my male siamese (16-16 weeks old) for just over a week. Is there any way to tell if mating has taken place or if she is infact pregnant. i know it is very early days so don't expect there to be much to go on, just i have concerns as the male seems to just want to be more friends than anything with her haha. I have checked for signs of been plugged but she doesn't appear to be.

Any info is much appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Apart from any signs of a plug you could weigh her daily and see if any change in weight although in the early days this may not be so apparent.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Once you get a few litters in you can start to tell around 2 weeks after she's pregnant.
2 weeks after that you usually get babies, but only that long after you've noticed it earlier on.
Look for a slight firming and rounding of her middle. Nothing huge, just a slight change. Look at the way she walks too.
They start to waggle about two and a half weeks in. It's really just a waiting game at this point though. :3


----------

